# Grinder Help...big time



## HomeImprover (May 18, 2007)

I know this may come off as a very stupid question, but here it goes:
I have a brand-new 4-inch Makita angle grinder. The problem is, I don't know how to put on the Husky diamond blade wheel. Maybe I lack brute strength or something, but I simply cannot unhinge the bolt thingey from the spindle of the grinder! How do I attach the blade? Am I doing something incorrectly? Also, the blade almost seems too big for the grinder, but it's a 4-inch? It would be great if someone would tell me about this.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

normally the device a button which when press, stop the blade from turning for unscrewing the nut... if the device don't have such button... the direction of the turn is opposite to the direction of the blade rotation ... if you are so lucky with that your device don't have both of these feature... then wait for the next answer...


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

And you're not trying to remove the arbor with a wrench between the 
grinding wheel and the motor, are you? 

You want to lock the arbor (either with a wrench in the position I just described, or with the locking button Kuiporng mentioned), and use a wrench to remove that metal plate in the center of the grinding wheel that's holding the grinding
wheel on to the arbor. My Porter Cable uses a spanner wrench, inserted into 2 holes in the metal plate.


----------



## HomeImprover (May 18, 2007)

I've concluded that I lack the strength and I'm going to ask someone else to do it.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

There's probably an arrow on the grinder that shows the direction of rotation. You want to turn your wrench in that direction as well. 

If you're sure you're turning in the correct direction, it's fine to tap the wrench with a 2x4 or small mallet. That might get it started for you.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Apr 23, 2007)

This may seem totally off the wall, but did the grinder come with a manual? Occasionally some power tools have a left hand thread nut on the attach spindle, which is totallly opposite to the way we normally want to turn things.

Gerry


----------

